# Cost increase with new HD Channels?



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

This might have been answered before but does anyone have any idea how much DirecTv is going to charge for the new HD channels? Or are they suppose to be included in the present HD package?

Thanks


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I'm pretty sure I read that the price will stay the same - $10.


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

RS4 said:


> I'm pretty sure I read that the price will stay the same - $10.


Thanks


----------



## IsReal18 (Jul 27, 2007)

good inside sources state prices will stay the same


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

They would have a lot of pissed of people if they JACKED up the prices when they finally catch up w/ others w/ the # of HD channels


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> They would have a lot of pissed of people if they JACKED up the prices when they finally catch up w/ others w/ the # of HD channels


I'm sure there will a BIG announcement of a price reduction when they finally add some HiDef, in appreciation of the years of patience and loyalty of their customers.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Typically DirecTV changes their prices in March.


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> They would have a lot of pissed of people if they JACKED up the prices when they finally catch up w/ others w/ the # of HD channels


But since most of those people have new HR20s (with their two year contract) why would DirecTV care?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Didn't DirecTv just do a preemptive increase?

Didn't they rename the HD Package to the HD Access Fee, and raise the amount?
Didn't they just raise the DVR fee?
Didn't they just change the packages, dropping the cheapest one and up the rates on the remaining ones?

I'm not looking forward to the day I have to get me a HR20, as I am grandfathered in with the package I have that no longer exists, and I'll have to start paying the HD Access Fee on top of getting a new package.


phox


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

DirecTV has said in a couple press releases that they will not increase the price of the HD package when the new channels are added. However, I personally would expect some increase in March. Only makes sense.



phox_mulder said:


> Didn't DirecTv just do a preemptive increase?
> 
> Didn't they rename the HD Package to the HD Access Fee, and raise the amount? *Yes, they renamed it, No they didn't raise the amount. It was $9.99 before and still is.*
> 
> ...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Didn't they just raise the DVR fee? Nope. It's been $5.99 for at least a couple years.


I could've sworn it was $4.99 when I first signed up with DirecTV, and it stayed $4.99 till earlier this year.
Ok, maybe it wasn't this year that it went up, but March of 06. 
03/01/06 03/29/06 DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Monthly 4.99 
03/30/06 04/29/06 DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Monthly 5.99

Right now I'm getting HBOHD, SHOHD and TNTHD without paying the HD Access Fee, so I know if I get an HR20 in the near future, they'll hit me with that $9.99, plus the other $10 bucks for the package that has the HD package in it.

I guess I'm currently grandfathered with my package, and the old policy of if you are paying for HBO and SHO, you get the HD versions for free.
Don't know how I am still getting TNTHD for free.

HBO and SHO went up $1.00 in March of this year, Total Choice went up $5.00.
Total Choice is no longer a package, but they can still raise the price apparantly, but it's still $10 cheaper than the comparable package they offer now.

phox


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Didn't they rename the HD Package to the HD Access Fee, and raise the amount? *Yes, they renamed it, No they didn't raise the amount. It was $9.99 before and still is.*


Also they reduced it from $10.99 a while back.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Right now I'm getting HBOHD, SHOHD and TNTHD without paying the HD Access Fee, so I know if I get an HR20 in the near future, they'll hit me with that $9.99, plus the other $10 bucks for the package that has the HD package in it.


Getting the HR20 _shouldn't_ affect the price you are currently paying. You should continue to be grandfathered until you change packages or cancel DirecTV. At least that is my understanding but I could be wrong. As to why you can get TNTHD without the HD package or HD access fee I guess you got lucky.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

All I can say is since March activating *any* HD receiver requires the HD Access Fee. So if you went today and bought an HR10 you'd be required to get the HD Access Fee. Just the way it is.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> Getting the HR20 _shouldn't_ affect the price you are currently paying. You should continue to be grandfathered until you change packages or cancel DirecTV. At least that is my understanding but I could be wrong. As to why you can get TNTHD without the HD package or HD access fee I guess you got lucky.


I'm just afraid of changing anything, lest they find out I'm getting something I shouldn't be.

I also remember hearing something about if you add or drop anything, you lose the grandfather status.

I know I'm sticking it out with DirecTV regardless, I have 2 DirecTV TiVo's in perfect working order, and it would be way too much $$ to switch to cable or back to DishNetwork and keep my current DVR recording ability, both in number of tuners and capacity.
Not to mention, cable pretty much sucks in these parts.

Keeping the thread on topic, there would definately be a price increase for me to get the new HD channels.

phox


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Yea, you're grandfathered into HBO and Showtime as they were included with those movie packs before. TNT HD seems to be "in the clear" and even those that never subbed to the old HD package get it. Not sure if that is also grandfathered or not.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

HBO and Showtime are still the same as they were, if you subscribe you get the HD version too. You don't need the HD Access for those.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> I could've sworn it was $4.99 when I first signed up with DirecTV, and it stayed $4.99 till earlier this year.
> Ok, maybe it wasn't this year that it went up, but March of 06.
> 03/01/06 03/29/06 DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Monthly 4.99
> 03/30/06 04/29/06 DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Monthly 5.99
> ...


No you will not pay $19.99

The HD package is now called HD Access and basically went up $1
I switched for the HR10 to the HR20 and my package rate never increased.

Any package you have now will be Grandfathered in at your current rate/channle package.

Current Charges for Service Period 07/04/07 - 08/03/07

07/04 08/03 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS Monthly 51.99 
07/04 08/03 HBO and SPORTS Monthly 24.00 
07/04 08/03 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99 
07/04 08/03 HD Access Monthly 9.99 
07/04 08/03 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 5.99

They changed it because people were getting HD receivers, then not buying the package and using it for OTA HD. So they said, you want an HD receiver? You will pay the $10 and get the HD channels whether you want them or not.

My sister in law just went with D*. She pays $10 for the access fee and gets HD channels.


----------



## su_A_ve (Feb 3, 2004)

From what I was told a couple of times when I was trying to get the HR20 for free (but never did), the HD access fee is required when getting any new HD hardware.

But most specials are including $10-12 credit a month to cover it... But you can cancell the HD access fee at any time. They only commitment you have is to a plan.

Also, if you do cancel the HD access fee, you would still get the local HD channels, and the corresponding premiums if you subscribe to one of them.

My .02...


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I subbed an HR20 to JUST get HD locals. After a couple months I called and asked why I got none of the HD Access channels even though I paid for it... they told me because I only have the Family Plan and it doesn't get those SD channels to begin with...

So they switched me (supposedly... I haven't got a new bill yet) to some sort of 'zero dollar' option for HD Access. I still have it... but am billed 0.00 for it. 

We'll see.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if i get hr20 and it gets me all that HD that is supposedly coming online i think that is fair...my small cable co charges 10 for HD too. And i'm pretty sure id like hr20 more than the moxi box lol (Dan told me about it when i was trying to decide about cable before)


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

gio1269 said:


> No you will not pay $19.99
> 
> The HD package is now called HD Access and basically went up $1
> I switched for the HR10 to the HR20 and my package rate never increased.
> ...


i pay $7.99/ mo for protection plan - called 'advanced' on the bill - because of HD i was told...


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Should be only $5.99. I have 5 HD DVRs and that's all they charge.


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

thanks - i just called and after 30+ minutes on the phone was told that the $5.99 applies to leased equip and anyone after 3/1/06- when they started the lease bit. i was then told that they would lower mine to the 5.99, AND add another year to my commitment! of course i asked for a supervisor and she said no additional year, but the other info was correct. while they lowered my rate they would not reimburse, nor give me any credits for what i feel i've been overcharged. she wouldn't budge. 

is yours leased??


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

1 HR10 and 1 Series 2 owned and 1 HR10 and 3 HR20s leased.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Each quarter, DIRECTV has an Earnings Conference. In February, May, and August 9th, they were asked about HD pricing.

Here is the explanation that the CEO, Chase Carey gave on August 9th as to why they do not need to increase the HD price:

_In terms of HD rollout, it will not have an impact [on costs]. We are looking to get the HD channels as part of what we would expect as part of a relationship on the standard def channels, so we do not -- we will not have a programming cost increase related to HD. _

DIRECTV has renegotiated with each content provider adding an HD channel that the added channel will not increase their cost.

As they go from 10 HD channels to 70 then 100 and then 150 HD channels they continue to stick by their guns that the price will not increase.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

a lot more people have this new HD pak now so i wanted to confirm current pricing if i add an HR 20 today

currently i pay 99 for TCP plus 5 for another receiver. No HD for me now. 

would the only cost be 10 bucks a month extra for HD now? (plus 2 yr commit of course) I thought i read about another 5 dollar charge for some other HD pak is why im confused


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

$9.99 is the HD Access charge.

This will give you access to the HD channels that correspond to your base package subscriptions. (Aka if you have TLC in your base package, you will need the HD Access to get TLC-HD)

$4.99 HD Extra pack
Are for the pure HD channels, that don't have an SD counter part... such as Smithsonian, MHD, HD Net, HD Movies


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Correct, and free until 12/15/07 then they begin to charge $4.99 for those channels.


ebonovic said:


> $9.99 is the HD Access charge.
> 
> This will give you access to the HD channels that correspond to your base package subscriptions. (Aka if you have TLC in your base package, you will need the HD Access to get TLC-HD)
> 
> ...


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

They lied ... $5.00 more beginning 12/15/07 if you want Nat'l Geo, UHD, HDNet, HDNEt Movies and I thnk 1 more.


milominderbinder said:


> Each quarter, DIRECTV has an Earnings Conference. In February, May, and August 9th, they were asked about HD pricing.
> 
> Here is the explanation that the CEO, Chase Carey gave on August 9th as to why they do not need to increase the HD price:
> 
> ...


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> They lied ... $5.00 more beginning 12/15/07 if you want Nat'l Geo, UHD, HDNet, HDNEt Movies and I thnk 1 more.


No increase if you do not want the channels, the only channels in the extra 4.99 pack are the ones that do not have a SD version of the channel

HDNET, HDNET Movies, MHD, Simthsonian, Universal HD, MGM


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm well aware of that, but you always got HD-NET and HD-NET movies and UHD. They are now TAKING THEM AWAY. In order to get back what you previously had you have to pay an additional $4.95. To me it's an obvious increase of $4.95 no matter how you slice it.

Sure, they are saying "you're HD fee won't go up" but you gotta pay $4.95 more to get back what was previously included. While the package price didn't go up, there is an additional cost to get all the channels. Their spin insinuated the price will remain the same. I'll bet comes 12/15 when they start charging there are gonna be a lot of freebies given out by the EC's.

I have no problem with the increase, it's just how they are spinning it that is wrong.



sjberra said:


> No increase if you do not want the channels, the only channels in the extra 4.99 pack are the ones that do not have a SD version of the channel
> 
> HDNET, HDNET Movies, MHD, Simthsonian, Universal HD, MGM


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

, I can see the next ad: Like we promised, your HD package cost won't go up! For $9.95 you're going to get only the Weather Channel in HD but for a mere $4.95 extra we'll provide you with 99 more HD channels. 


sjberra said:


> No increase if you do not want the channels, the only channels in the extra 4.99 pack are the ones that do not have a SD version of the channel
> 
> HDNET, HDNET Movies, MHD, Simthsonian, Universal HD, MGM


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

If you will soon have to pay $14.98 for what you currently pay $9.99, then that is clearly a price increase no matter what any of the D* apologists say.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> If you will soon have to pay $14.98 for what you currently pay $9.99, then that is clearly a price increase no matter what any of the D* apologists say.


It is only a price increase if you decide to get the additional channels, have no intention of getting them at the moment, nothing world shattering on them in most cases.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> I'm well aware of that, but you always got HD-NET and HD-NET movies and UHD. They are now TAKING THEM AWAY. In order to get back what you previously had you have to pay an additional $4.95. To me it's an obvious increase of $4.95 no matter how you slice it.
> 
> Sure, they are saying "you're HD fee won't go up" but you gotta pay $4.95 more to get back what was previously included. While the package price didn't go up, there is an additional cost to get all the channels. Their spin insinuated the price will remain the same. I'll bet comes 12/15 when they start charging there are gonna be a lot of freebies given out by the EC's.
> 
> I have no problem with the increase, it's just how they are spinning it that is wrong.


my HD cost isnot going up, not planning on getting that package


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

RS4 said:


> If you will soon have to pay $14.98 for what you currently pay $9.99, then that is clearly a price increase no matter what any of the D* apologists say.


I've got to agree here. We're just talking semantics, but if you want the channels you're getting now in the HD pack as well as all of the new channels, it's 5 bucks more.

Sure it can be argued that not having those channels and saving the 5 bucks is a viable choice. It could also be argued that all the new channels coming in aren't the technical cause of the increase, but at the end of the day if you want all that you're getting today and the new channels, it's 5 bucks more.

A better argument than "it's not an increase" would be that it's clearly a better service today for many and thus worth the $5 to those that desire the channels in today's HD pack.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

sjberra said:


> my HD cost isnot going up, not planning on getting that package


Have you had the HD pack and/or HD access with HDNet, HDNet movies, and Universal HD? Because if you do after 12/15 you will have to pay $4.99 to keep them. I would say that is a price increase. I am looking at paying $4.99 to keep those plus get a few additional channels, which I have no problem with but I don't like the fact that DirecTV came out and said there would be no increase. :down:


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

It's what the cereal and toilet tissue makers have been doing for years. We won't increase the price, (we'll just give you less product). Has DirecTV stooped this low?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, they've stooped as low as to present their offerings in the most positive light semantically. It's called marketing.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

bigpuma said:


> Have you had the HD pack and/or HD access with HDNet, HDNet movies, and Universal HD? Because if you do after 12/15 you will have to pay $4.99 to keep them. I would say that is a price increase. I am looking at paying $4.99 to keep those plus get a few additional channels, which I have no problem with but I don't like the fact that DirecTV came out and said there would be no increase. :down:


Yes, I did, no I decided they where not worth the additional 4.99. I agree it is cheesey. they should have moved sports channels to that package, those channels will never see the screen in this household


----------

